# MSN Gaming Zone löschen



## The Lost Soul (4. Juni 2004)

Holla Hallo

hab mal ne kurze Frage.
Wie bekomme ich (unter Win XP ) denn diese schicke MSN Gaming Zone dauerhaft gelöscht ?  Bekomme beim Versuch den Ordner zu löschen immer diese aüsserst sinvolle Fehlermeldung : "Windows kann nicht gelöscht werden die Datei wird von einer anderen Person, bzw. von einem Programm verwendet."

Da ich jedoch nun mein Win XP etwas entschlacken wollte, und den für mich unnötigen Mist rauswerfen möchte, bin ich für mögliche Tipps/ Hilfe sehr dankbar  


Gruß 
The Lost Soul


----------



## Retlaw (7. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von The Lost Soul _
> *...Bekomme beim Versuch den Ordner zu löschen immer diese aüsserst sinvolle Fehlermeldung : "Windows kann nicht gelöscht werden die Datei wird von einer anderen Person, bzw. von einem Programm verwendet."
> ...*


Die ist auch sinnvoll, sagt dir das eben grad jemand auf die Dateien zugreift (wahrscheinlich läuft das Programm noch).

Beende das Programm falls es noch läuft, entweder mit dem Symbol neben der Uhr oder Taskmanager.

Hat das Setup bei der Installation im Startmenü einen Link zum Deinstallieren angelegt? Wenn ja benutz den, wenn nein schau unter Systemsteuerung => Software ob da ein Uninstall-Eintrag vorhanden ist.

Wenn auch das nicht der Fall ist lösche den Ordner so wie du es am Anfang versucht hast (Programm vorher beenden) und entferne alle Autostarteinträge des Programmes aus dem Startmenü und der Registry.


----------



## wackelpudding (7. Juni 2004)

Die _MSN Gaming Zone_-Dateien werden von den XP-Spielen _Internet Hearts_, _Internet Dame_ usw. benötigt und demzufolge verwendet.
Soweit ich weiß, werden die _MSN&nbsp;GZ_-Dateien dann entfernt, wenn eben diese Internet-Spiele über *Systemsteuerung&nbsp;| Software&nbsp;| Windows-Komponenten&nbsp;| Zubehör&nbsp;| Spiele* de-installiert werden.

Als überzeugter Win98-User geb’ ich aber null Garantie.


----------



## ParadiseCity (8. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Malte1019 _
> *Als überzeugter Win98-User geb’ ich aber null Garantie.  *


      
Das traust du dir auch noch einfach so zu sagen? WIN98?


----------



## The Lost Soul (8. Juni 2004)

seufz - Danke erst mal für die Antworten, auch wenn mir bis jetzt nicht allzu viel wieterhlefen konnte - da ich aufgrund der Fehlermeldung bisher noch nicht eindeutig feststellen konnte, was für Prozesse bezüglich der MSN Gaming Zone
laufen. Autostart ist leer, Systemsteuerung - Software - Windows Komponenten hinzufügen/entfernen  - Inernetspiele wurden gelöscht. Auch den abgesicherten Modus habe ich ausprobiert um diesen Ordner zu löschen - Keine Wirkung ! :O
( Eine reines Uninstall gibt es ja sowieso nicht. )

ääähm nebenbei bemerkt - dass ich die Fehlermeldung als aüßerst sinnvoll bezeichnete, war ein wenig sarkastisch gemeint - denn  woher soll eine relativ dumme Software wissen, ob jemand ( eine  reale - Person ) gerade die und die Datei "benutzt " ... *schmunzel* .

Grüße 

The Lost Soul


----------



## wackelpudding (8. Juni 2004)

Na jut, ’n Versuch war’s wert... :/

@ParadiseCity: Natürlich, und?


----------



## ParadiseCity (9. Juni 2004)

Weil Win98 so ziemlich das ******** Windows ist.....  
Ich gebe dir nur 2 Schlagworte (Bluescreen, Treiber installieren)  Wenn man Win98 neu aufgesetzt hat, hat man mind 1 Stunde damit verschissen, die blöden Treiber zusammenzusuchen.... im XP: nach format C: WinXP installieren, hochfahren TreiberCD einlegen, kurz warten -  FERTIG


----------



## Retlaw (9. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ParadiseCity _
> *Weil Win98 so ziemlich das ******** Windows ist.....
> *


Ja, Win95 war besser  

@The Lost Soul
hat die GamingZone nicht so ein Symbol neben der Systemuhr? Da kann man viele solcher Programme mit Rechtsklick im Kontextmenü beenden.

Falls nicht such den Autostart-Eintrag in der Registry, deaktivier oder lösch den dann kannst nach dem Neustart das Verzeichnis normal auch löschen.


----------



## wackelpudding (9. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ParadiseCity _
> *Weil Win98 so ziemlich das ******** Windows ist.....*


das besch... Windows ist imho immernoch ME, aber meinungen und geschmäker sind verschieden&nbsp;– zum glück.

und von wegen neu-installation: wer das unter Win9x nicht abhält, wird nie richtiger admin. 

but back on topic.


----------



## The Lost Soul (9. Juni 2004)

Morgen zusammen ! 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher .. habe aber doch das Gefühl dass hier ganz gewaltig am Thema ( siehe Übrschrift ) vorbeigeredet wird .
Oder irre ich ? 


Gruß von demjenigen, der wissen möchte ,
wie man die MSN Gaming Zone ( unter WinXP ) löscht , deinstalliert, entfernt.

The Lost Soul


----------



## Medabot (20. September 2010)

Schon zum 2. Mal, Prozess im TaskManager beenden, dann löschen.
Die Prozesse findest du eine Kartei neben den Programmen. 
Und wenn du nicht weißt welcher das ist, dann schau nocheinmal genau hin :fpalm...


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. September 2010)

Ich schätze mal, er hat es in den letzten 6 Jahren selbst in den Griff bekommen 

Ansonsten....wenn ich mich nicht täusche: Man muss den Windows Messenger beenden.
Das dürfte das Programm sein, welches auf den Ordner zugreift.


----------

